# Water1000



## Famous Hobo (Feb 27, 2009)

I plan on doing some slight modding to an Xclio 1000 case I bought. 

I plan on using two MCR 320's for the rads. This is premature, so just look for updates.

Pics:


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice roomy case to add water to. I have my rig in that case currently!


----------



## Famous Hobo (Feb 27, 2009)

It was a ton bigger than I expected. 180mm fans!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2009)

They are huge, you will like how quiet the case fans are if it matters!


----------



## Famous Hobo (Feb 27, 2009)

Performance is all I care about. But if they are quiet, that a plus too.

Anyone have any idea on how I should mount the rads?


----------



## steelkane (Feb 27, 2009)

That's not a cheap case,, but the pictures are,, I hope to see better ones.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2009)

my thought would be one 320 on the rails with the PSU if it would fit (may need to remove the top cage, not too sure) the second is a tough one, I think the top could be modded, but I have yet to solve the issue as I have limited time to play these days. I actually took the easy way and went back to air until i could sort out where to put my rad!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 27, 2009)

Offtopic, that dog is sweet!


----------



## rampage (Feb 27, 2009)

i would think yu would need to make some sort of custom bracket to mount one rad to the top, and then the seccond i would put at the front, but you would loose a lot of those hdd cages


----------



## Famous Hobo (Feb 27, 2009)

It's not like I have over 9000 hard drives. Most I might have is enough to fill one cage, which is 4 drives I think.


----------



## Famous Hobo (Mar 2, 2009)

Lookey at what showed up today in the mail!





AeroCool Horsepower 1020 Watt PSU AND IT's MODULAR. Thank god lol





Snakes on a Bed!!!!


Thanks to Kevin E. over at Hi-Tech Reviews for a great price on such a good PSU. Thanks bro.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2009)

I just hate those motherf...

Cool PSU! Even if I can't understand why anyone would need 1000w+...


----------



## Famous Hobo (Mar 2, 2009)

I got it at a great price. That was my main reason behind buying it. Plus the headroom is nice if I want to expand.


----------



## Binge (Mar 2, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I just hate those motherf...
> 
> Cool PSU! Even if I can't understand why anyone would need 1000w+...



Well for meeeeee I have peak usage of about 750W with a GTX295.  Efficiency of my PSU is 85+ which is nice, but around 50%-75% load on the PSU the efficiency is over 90%.  That is why I have a 1050W PSU.


----------



## Famous Hobo (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a choice between the Aerocool or the enermax revo for 20$ more. I just got the Aerocool because I liked it better. They are both really good top tier power supplies.


----------



## Binge (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## Famous Hobo (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm still puzzled on where to put the rads. I'm thinking of just drilling some holes near where the psu is mounted. Maybe I can get a MCR 220 in there.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> Well for meeeeee I have peak usage of about 750W with a GTX295.  Efficiency of my PSU is 85+ which is nice, but around 50%-75% load on the PSU the efficiency is over 90%.  That is why I have a 1050W PSU.



I just got a 4850... Wonder if my PSU will hold CF with my 3870, technically, I should *just* be able to make it.


----------



## steelkane (Mar 2, 2009)

For me getting the enermax would have been the better choice.Maybe if you do a full tear down,, you could fit one in front & the other at the top.


----------



## Famous Hobo (Mar 2, 2009)

From the reviews I have seen, the AeroCool really, really well compared to any PSU I have ever seen as far as ripple and efficiency. Thats why I picked it up. 

I'm thinking a quad or trip at the bottom depending on how much clearance I have.


----------

